# Deer from Kamas unit



## NolanSpawn

Drew the general season tag for the Kamas unit. Any have any pictures of harvested deer from that unit? I took some pictures of some while elk hunting but they were tiny.


----------



## dkhntrdstn

good luck tough unite with not many deer or big ones at that. you see a buck you better kill him.


----------



## dadams41

There are a lot of big deer up in the unit but spread very wide and in thick cover. I am also hunting the unit for the first time this year but have a family cabin up east weber canyon. If you get off of the roads and back in away from everyone else you will see them. I don't have any pictures but I have some uncles that have pulled some big deer out of there


----------



## utahhunter678

I went last year. Horrible hunt! I hiked my a$$ off and saw very few deer. I hiked 6 miles from the road and finally found some does but nothing with head gear. I saw a buck in failure canyon way up at the top but for just a moment. Nasty hike but i was pretty motivated. I cut up some bear tracks in that drainage also.

Good luck. I saw lots of animals during pre rifle but a week before the hunt, they all migrate somewhere.


----------



## Mr.CheddarNut

My son drew the kamas unit this year. 5th choice but i am super greatful that he got a tag. His first year being able to tag biggame. I hunted it very lightly last year, I am hoping to explore moe of the unit this summer.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner

Good Luck.....I have seen some nice bucks up there. Go up. Find yourself some game trails and rest.

Horrible Hunt?..............Never had one.


----------



## Chaser

I drew this unit as a second or third choice this year. I have hunted it a few times, all without tagging out. What the others say is true, there are some nice bucks up there, but they are hard to find, and few between. Its some rough country in many places, and just as with anywhere else, the presence or absence of snow will greatly change where the deer are hanging out. Good luck!


----------



## bow_dude

Nice area and good hunting if you know where to go, but you gotta do your home work. Spend a lot of time and keep looking, they are there. I drew the area also. This will be my second year in a row up there. I have hunted it many times over the years. Some years are better than others.


----------



## derekp1999

Good friend of mine has a cabin on the unit & has done quite well over the years. Last buck he shot was an old bizarre 2x4. 

Rough & thick country but the deer are there.


----------



## clean pass through

This is a unit that has deer.......however, you MUST do your homework. If not you will hike a lot and not see many deer. I hunted it last year and saw 20+ bucks 3-4 really nice bucks. But the stars were not aligned and I could not get within the magical 60 yard mark. Didn't even pull my bow back. Had a blast, and I will have the unit within the 5 units I am able to choose from so I can have a tag each year. 

A buddy of mine hunted that unit and saw one deer the whole rifle hunt, this was on the way home the last day he could hunt. It just so happened it was a 25" 4 point with a death wish. (Wish I had luck like that!)

My brother in laws party shot a couple of bulls and bucks with the party he always hunts with. 

The deer are there, but if you want to see 20 deer a day you will be disappointed. 

Just remember, at least your hunting and not complaining about not having a tag because you didn't put in for anything other than your favorite unit. Just go learn another unit and have a blast.:mrgreen:


----------



## Bax*

clean pass through said:


> Just remember, at least your hunting and not complaining about not having a tag because you didn't put in for anything other than your favorite unit. Just go learn another unit and have a blast. :mrgreen:


Amen! Its good to just get out. Heck, it beats sitting at home watching TV


----------



## dmaestas

The first time i drew out on Kamas it was my 4th choice. The deer are far and few between but there are some heavy heavy bruisers on the unit. After doing my homework and putting in the miles I am happy to keep putting in for Kamas.


----------



## Elkaholic2

So any of you guys going to post pics? That's all he's asking for?


----------



## goofy elk

I was driving through the Kamas unit Wendsday evening and Thur morning,
I was plesantly surprised are the numbers of deer I saw ...

Even on the Miror lake hwy, Yellowstone unit, Good numbers , decent bucks ...

Looks promising/improving to me.


----------



## hatch000

I work with someone who also has a cabin near that unit and he muzzleloades on the Kamas unit and he has killed some really nice bucks and even killed a monster 200 inch deer a few years ago on that unit. He obviously has done his homework because it seems like almost every year, he is hammering a decent buck


----------



## Fly22

Hatch you work with K.E?

He has taken some great deer up there. He doesn't quite hunt it as much anymore and is hunting lots of private ground.


----------



## hatch000

I don't. Must be two different people. I'd love to post a picture of his 200 inch from that unit but it's not my deer.


----------



## NolanSpawn

Yah I don't mind getting out and putting in the work before and during the season to find the big ones. I also "hunt" not "find" and am content if I don't tag or even if I don't get anything. I put in miles last season in the unit for elk and only saw 1 (6 point) and I had a blast.


----------



## utahhunter678

I guess you guys are right about the posts of at least your hunting. I just was disapointed last year because I went where I saw animals before the rifle hunt and could find crap during. I hiked so hard one day because I wanted to make it happen. I just usually at least jump deer during a hike but couldnt bump anything with head gear.


----------



## bow_dude

Gotta remember that the animals move. Where they spring and summer is not the same place they spend their falls and winter. You need to learn their patterns and then you will find em.


----------



## lifeisgood

Also picked up this tag as a 2nd or 3rd choice backup for the archery hunt. Figured it was close enough to scout and learn a new area. Who knows maybe I will find a new favorite place, and I always have the fallback extended to occupy me later in the year.

I am thinking I will buy an over the counter elk tag to go with the deer tag, since there has to be several elk on that unit, and I just may get lucky. Am I fooling myself thinking this or are the elk just too few and far between on this unit? I am planning on hunting East of Kamas/Francis/Oakley, but would it be better to start searching North of hwy150 or coming South from the Weber Canyon Road?
Thanks,


----------



## NolanSpawn

I hunted a week straight out there and ony saw one elk. Only to have it scared off by another hunter as I was about to shoot.


----------



## dmaestas

Heres a big ol' Kamas buck killed on the 2012 rifle hunt. Not my buck but at least i got to lay hands on it.


----------



## dmaestas

And here's another i found last month that didn't make it through the winter unfortunately, let's hope he died after the rut! But it goes to show there are good ones in the area they're just smarter than you ;-)


----------



## bigbuck81

He was nice Damien!


----------



## dmaestas

Not sure how you knew my first name lol but yeah he WAS a good one. I wish i could have notched my tag on him rather than finding him like that.


----------



## bow_dude

lifeisgood... the answer to your elk question is the same as the deer question. Yes, there are a lot of elk. You have to do your homework and go find them. I know of several spots they can be found. We used to use the shotgun approach back when we were looking for them. Split up and go hunt for several hours, then get back together at lunch and discuss what and where we found sign. Some years the elk were plentiful in the area we preferred, other years they were scarce. It is hit and miss. Elk in the area are very nomadic. They roam a large area. I am targeting the deer this year. Likely I will see no elk. The two species do not inhabit the same terrain. Their diet is not the same nor their habits.


----------



## delement87

id have to disagree with bow_dude about them not being in the same area. i have multiple trail cam pics with both deer and elk on the same picture.. guess it just depend on the moon if they wanna hang out together.


----------



## elkaddict11

lifeisgood said:


> Also picked up this tag as a 2nd or 3rd choice backup for the archery hunt. Figured it was close enough to scout and learn a new area. Who knows maybe I will find a new favorite place, and I always have the fallback extended to occupy me later in the year.
> 
> I am thinking I will buy an over the counter elk tag to go with the deer tag, since there has to be several elk on that unit, and I just may get lucky. Am I fooling myself thinking this or are the elk just too few and far between on this unit? I am planning on hunting East of Kamas/Francis/Oakley, but would it be better to start searching North of hwy150 or coming South from the Weber Canyon Road?
> Thanks,


Lifeisgood, I have a family cabin up Weber Canyon Road, and the only place i have seen elk near there, is at the top of the cabin area, well above the cabins. Last time i made it up there i tried to take my truck up the dirt road, but the trees have grown into the road too much. Grab an ATV or a jeep to get you up top, then start hiking from there. I've never elk hunted up there but have a lot of buddies who have. Typical Utah any bull unit... Lots of elk, you just got to know where to look.


----------



## lifeisgood

thanks for the responses. I will pick up an elk tag and start looking and hiking. I know if I don't buy one and an elk walks under my stand I will cry for years, so I will take a chance. I'm just excited to check out a new area to see what it holds. Best of luck to everyone thanks again.


----------



## BROWN BAGGER

have fun, I have drew that unit 3 years in a row. this year I did not draw. I have found 10 to 15 deer a day...........all 2 points and spikes. I didn't harvest any deer over those 3 years. you do need to relize that, that unit is small. these are just numbers i'm trying to remember from my past years of research. they put 400 archery hunters, 300 muzzle loaders and 1400 any weapon hunters in that little area over the fall. they disamate that unit every year. I would really really like to see a four point or better for a few years then drop to a 3 point or better for a few more.


----------



## clean pass through

In the time I spent hunting there.........I only saw one two point and the rest......well lets say not two points. Hunting different areas I guess.

The deer are there. Just spread out. 

Actually the numbers were 311 archery, 272 muzzy and 946 any weapon last year, + or - a few with non residents included. 

Yes, it is a hard hunt, no doubt about it, but it is possible to kill a 4 point or better there. Even with a 6 year old that shall we say was none to quiet (4 years ago).

However I did not see 10-15 deer a day while I was hunting last year. Brown Bagger is just a better hunter than I am I suppose. :|


----------



## wfm

Kamas Is a good unit but hunters on the rifle hunt out number the deer 20 to 1! Having said that Archery and Muzzy is my choice on this unit with hunters being minimal. Most of the hunters are atv hunters and if you get off the beaten path a little you will find game. The best advice that I can give that works for me is throw out some trail cameras with a trophy rock and find out whats around the area your thinking of hunting and once u find your game its all about about persistance. Hitting that same drainage day after day and soon your game will give u the opportunity to harvest. The pictures of these deer posted have been killed within 500 yards of each other in the same drainage year after year. Remember to check your boundaries because it can be tricky in that area soapstone is not part of the Kamas unit!


----------



## wfm

Hoyts Peak holds some good deer but during the any weapon you have walk in access only, so be prepared to walk or get some horses.


----------



## gmanhunter

Im from that area and have hunted it for years. I wont tell you how I hunt it, but It does hold some good bucks. Scouting doesnt do to much good. One snow fall in the high country seems to get the deer moving. Hunting high or low to me doesnt make a differance. Knowing the area does. I shot a small 2 point last year (meat buck). The hunting was hard last year. If you all remember, during the hunt we had a full moon for the whole hunt. When that happens, the deer tend to feed at night and bed up early (just my opinion). The deer seem to be harder and harder to find each year. Look for a good area where there are not a lot of people, and thats where you will find them. They are there, but it does take some looking arround to find them.


----------



## stillhunterman

Up on top of the Uinta's in this unit is a fun place to hunt. Like has been said, it's tough, but it can be a ball. Deer are much easier to find than elk, in my own lowly experience, but I will keep on trying, for at least one more year.:grin:


----------



## Mr.CheddarNut

So I am taking my son up on saturday to do some scouting for his first hunt (kamas Unit 7) I am not super familiar with this unit. I would like to find an area that doesnt have many roads atv trails etc. or any for that matter, that may be promising. Certainly not opposed to hiking a few miles and prefer it. Please pm me if you have any insight and are willing to help a guy out. Thanks

Cheddar


----------



## Bax*

Mr.CheddarNut said:


> So I am taking my son up on saturday to do some scouting for his first hunt (kamas Unit 7) I am not super familiar with this unit. I would like to find an area that doesnt have many roads atv trails etc. or any for that matter, that may be promising. Certainly not opposed to hiking a few miles and prefer it. Please pm me if you have any insight and are willing to help a guy out. Thanks
> 
> Cheddar


The DWRs website has Google Earth maps with hunt boundaries that you can download for reference. This will help you find roads and help you decide on a plan of action.

Good luck!


----------



## Mr.CheddarNut

Bax* said:


> The DWRs website has Google Earth maps with hunt boundaries that you can download for reference. This will help you find roads and help you decide on a plan of action.
> 
> Good luck!


Thanks Bax! ......night time would fine me in Rosas cantina. The music would play and felita would whirl


----------



## Bax*

Mr.CheddarNut said:


> Thanks Bax! ......night time would fine me in Rosas cantina. The music would play and felita would whirl


Ha ha I love that song!

Here you go, hope this helps a bit

http://wildlife.utah.gov/maps/public/details_boundary.php?boundary_id=611


----------



## dadams41

I just put some pictures up from the unit. There are some huge deer up there and those are just a few pictures of what can be found. Just get out there and look


----------



## Mr.CheddarNut

Went up on Saturday with the boys we hiked up a big canyon. Saw some does and a fawn almost ran right into us and hit the skids and stood there. The boys thought it was awesome to be that close. No bucks though. I'm thinking of doing some scouting up the weber canyon side maybe.


----------



## delement87

doing this is gonna get more people up there. ha this is a terrible unit! there is nothing but small deer up there. unit 7 sucks i dont know why i keep putting in for that unit year after year


----------



## gmanhunter

+1 :rockon:


----------

